# Twisp experts...



## COA Tracks (18/1/16)

Hey there ladies and gents,

My Twisp battery is displaying only one half of the LED. I can't switch it off, and when I hook it up to the charger the charge LED stays green although the battery is drained. Any advise here please?

Thanks.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/1/16)

I'm so tempted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Neal (18/1/16)

COA Tracks said:


> Hey there ladies and gents,
> 
> My Twisp battery is displaying only one half of the LED. I can't switch it off, and when I hook it up to the charger the charge LED stays green although the battery is drained. Any advise here please?
> 
> Thanks.



Mate, there are many members on forum who got into vaping via the Twisp experience. Unfortunately you may need to spend more cash and upgrade to better set-up. If you have made the move to vaping it already shows you are serious to get off the fags, my advice would be to look at better alternatives on the market which can help you . Well done with your choice of not smoking, hope it all works out for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

Most welcome to the forum, @COA Tracks.

I am no expert, but your battery sounds defective to me. Best would probably be to speak to the people at Twisp.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (19/1/16)

Welcome to the forum @COA Tracks 

I agree with @Andre above
I suggest you take the device and the charger back to where you got it and ask them to help you
It may still be under warranty - not sure how old it is

PS - When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## COA Tracks (19/1/16)

Hi Silver,

Thanks for the reply, and to all the others who also gave input. I am having difficulty in navigating around the site from my phone. Especially the introduction part. I can not find the field where I can type...seriously frustrating.

As for my battery, it is just short of a year old, so it has done it mileage. Time for a new machine. I am checking out some of the products available, but they have to be within budget. There is a specific one I am interested in, just checking the net now to get a name...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

COA Tracks said:


> Hi Silver,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and to all the others who also gave input. I am having difficulty in navigating around the site from my phone. Especially the introduction part. I can not find the field where I can type...seriously frustrating.
> 
> As for my battery, it is just short of a year old, so it has done it mileage. Time for a new machine. I am checking out some of the products available, but they have to be within budget. There is a specific one I am interested in, just checking the net now to get a name...


Be sure to shout if you have any questions. Members love to give their input on new gear.


----------



## Vapington (19/1/16)

How to fix: 

1) Pick up Twisp
2) Throw in bin
3) Go online 
4) Browse one of the wonderful vapeshops on this forum
5) Buy new vape gear 
6) Enjoy real vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MikeVape (19/1/16)

Vapington said:


> How to fix:
> 
> 1) Pick up Twisp
> 2) Throw in bin
> ...



Exactly what I did. 
I have a twisp and another bdc setup setting in the cupboard....


----------



## KlutcH (19/1/16)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @COA Tracks
> 
> I agree with @Andre above
> I suggest you take the device and the charger back to where you got it and ask them to help you
> ...



My Twisp, or lets say twisps was also "defective" bought all 3 within 3 months, they refused to replace, I even went to hellopeter etc, called head office no help, so I got an alternative product Subox mini kit and will never look back, yes it might be a little more expensive but you will save money over time. Am now rocking a vtc mini with a bellus!

My advise to you @COA Tracks as I have been in the same position, cut your losses and upgrade before you waste to much money on Twisps overpriced product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## COA Tracks (19/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I'm so tempted


Please...go ahead...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/1/16)

@Vapington said it for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------

